# *CSC Austria GUILDE sucht Members



## CSC_Psycho (9. Oktober 2006)

Suchen für unsere Interne Guilde noch Members, haben 2 WoW Squads die in verschiedenen Guilden spielen, bzw. sind wir grad am Aufbau einer eigenen Guilde bei *CSC Austria.
Meldet euch, guggt mal ins Forum (registrierung erforderlich)




CSC_Psycho schrieb:


> Suchen für unsere Interne Guilde noch Members, haben 2 WoW Squads die in verschiedenen Guilden spielen, bzw. sind wir grad am Aufbau einer eigenen Guilde bei *CSC Austria.
> Meldet euch, guggt mal ins Forum (registrierung erforderlich)


das wichtigste noch vergessen, wir sind ein offizieller club und spielen noch zusätzlich CS und BF2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

